# Why Hidden ?



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Why do people sign in as hidden ? The Mob after some of you ? :lol: 


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I didn't know you could log in as hidden.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Psst ... you aren't suppose to tell that! :lol:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It is obvious who's hidden based on when they post. If they do not post, then you may not know who it is... but then again, if that is what you're after, why log in?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

SSSShhhhhhhh - Dont tell anyone I am here. Its during work and I might get in trouble. 

-

-

-

-

Dohhh! It posts the date and time. Why didn't anyone tell me that?
Oh well I will have lots of freetime being on the unemployment line.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats right... don't you forget it, GET BACK TO WORK.


----------

